# Chance to move to Kincardine ON



## Ann_der_roo (Nov 14, 2009)

I have just been offered a job in this area and we are trying to weigh up the pros and cons. Salary being offered is marginally more than UK salary - but we will be better off? Any thoughts/advice on local schools would be apperciated too. Is Kincardine a good place to stay, or are there nicer places nearby?

Any indicative relocation costs would be helpful - company are offering $30k, but not sure how far this will go.

Thanks


----------



## jan kielven (Nov 15, 2009)

*Kincardine*



Ann_der_roo said:


> I have just been offered a job in this area and we are trying to weigh up the pros and cons. Salary being offered is marginally more than UK salary - but we will be better off? Any thoughts/advice on local schools would be apperciated too. Is Kincardine a good place to stay, or are there nicer places nearby?
> 
> Any indicative relocation costs would be helpful - company are offering $30k, but not sure how far this will go.
> 
> Thanks


Hi there, 
Here's the Ministry of Education website - lots of good info there: edu.gov.on.ca/eng/]Ontario Ministry of Education[/url]
The two big teacher unions as OSSTF - secondary schools, and ETF0 for elementary schools. That doesn't apply if you're going to a private school. You should be able to look at some contracts at those sites to compare.
Kincardine is a small farming community - it will not necessarily be easy to find a place to rent, but when you do it should be very reasonable compared to other places in Ontario. You will need a car - distances are an issue, and buses between small towns are a problem. Lots of second hand car dealers in bigger towns and cities. After half a year, you will have medical coverage, but not a drug or dental plan, so make sure you get this in your benefit package as they can be pretty high cost items if you need them. 
Hope that helps, and all the best to you,
Jan


----------



## jan kielven (Nov 15, 2009)

*Kincardine*



Ann_der_roo said:


> I have just been offered a job in this area and we are trying to weigh up the pros and cons. Salary being offered is marginally more than UK salary - but we will be better off? Any thoughts/advice on local schools would be apperciated too. Is Kincardine a good place to stay, or are there nicer places nearby?
> 
> Any indicative relocation costs would be helpful - company are offering $30k, but not sure how far this will go.
> 
> Thanks


Hi there, 
Here's the Ministry of Education website - lots of good info there: edu.gov.on.ca/eng/]Ontario Ministry of Education

The two big teacher unions as OSSTF - secondary schools, and ETF0 for elementary schools. That doesn't apply if you're going to a private school. You should be able to look at some contracts at those sites to compare.
Kincardine is a small farming community - it will not necessarily be easy to find a place to rent, but when you do it should be very reasonable compared to other places in Ontario. You will need a car - distances are an issue, and buses between small towns are a problem. Lots of second hand car dealers in bigger towns and cities. After half a year, you will have medical coverage, but not a drug or dental plan, so make sure you get this in your benefit package as they can be pretty high cost items if you need them. 
Hope that helps, and all the best to you,
Jan


----------



## cumbrianinontario (Dec 12, 2009)

Ann_der_roo said:


> I have just been offered a job in this area and we are trying to weigh up the pros and cons. Salary being offered is marginally more than UK salary - but we will be better off? Any thoughts/advice on local schools would be apperciated too. Is Kincardine a good place to stay, or are there nicer places nearby?
> 
> Any indicative relocation costs would be helpful - company are offering $30k, but not sure how far this will go.
> 
> Thanks


we made the same move from west cumbria nearly two years ago and dont regret a thing. 
your standard of living for the salary will be much better over here.
the schools we have found are much better than the secondary schools on offer where we lived ( choice of millom or wyndham) our kids now 14 and 11 have both settled in well
there are currently 4 other familys from uk moved here in last couple of years and so far none of them regret it.
most choose to live in either kincardine or port elgin its a matter of personal preference.
this is certainly no more remote than where you live if you are on the west coast.
all in all i couldnt comment on the 30 k but should be enough i can ask some of the others to see how far that went.
rental accomadation is easy to get winter summer it may be tougher


----------



## Ann_der_roo (Nov 14, 2009)

*Move to Kincardine*



cumbrianinontario said:


> we made the same move from west cumbria nearly two years ago and dont regret a thing.
> your standard of living for the salary will be much better over here.
> the schools we have found are much better than the secondary schools on offer where we lived ( choice of millom or wyndham) our kids now 14 and 11 have both settled in well
> there are currently 4 other familys from uk moved here in last couple of years and so far none of them regret it.
> ...


Thanks for info. We've decided to make the move but its good to hear positive stories. We're in St Bees just now and although kids aren't at secondary school age it was definately a concern for the future, great to hear your kids have settled well. Would really appreciate any info about do's and dont's as we start the moving process. We have a dog which we want to bring with us so if you or anyone you know has gone through that process any tips would be much appreciated. Basically any help gratefully accepted as we sit here trying to decide where to start when it comes to emigrating!!


----------



## cumbrianinontario (Dec 12, 2009)

Ann_der_roo said:


> Thanks for info. We've decided to make the move but its good to hear positive stories. We're in St Bees just now and although kids aren't at secondary school age it was definately a concern for the future, great to hear your kids have settled well. Would really appreciate any info about do's and dont's as we start the moving process. We have a dog which we want to bring with us so if you or anyone you know has gone through that process any tips would be much appreciated. Basically any help gratefully accepted as we sit here trying to decide where to start when it comes to emigrating!!


we brought our dog with us and you can start that process now as he will have to have a micro chip inserted, rabies injections and a dog passport we did all ours through galemire vetenary clinic and a shipper over here. i will find out the names so you can use them if you wish although you may want to shop around but there was a lady at galemire vets who helped us with it all. i am sure you have plenty of questions so if you want i can give you my e mail address and you can send me questions there as i only found this by chance.
i think i may have met you or your husband when he was over for a visit.
once i have your e mail address i can link you up with a good realtor and a mortgage broker who a couple of people have used. they can send you some info in the mean time try this link for looking at property usual and then mls.ca - then locate the map to look at propertys
we are in the uk for a visit just after christmas so we may be able to speak easier during that visit.
in the mean time i will think of some do's and donts

Thanks Paul


----------

